# Abdomen pain for 6 months need help



## Dave Kovaleski (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi All,

I have read so many stories on these forums, and plan to do a lot of praying for you folks. These digestive issues can take all the wind out of your sail. I have found some peace of mind in my faith, but its a challenge everyday. I am so surprised that this many people have such terrible, unidentifiable pains and no help. I hope I can get some ;light shed on my story and in turn give back to this wonderful community. Here is my story.

I am a 43 year old male and have been very healthy up to this point in my life. Rarely get sick, exercise regularly (not the last 6 months) , and eat 90% healthy, weight was 195, but now about 184.

Back in August 2015 I started getting a dull sensation under my right rib area just to the right of my sternum. It would come and go and really didn't affect me in anyway. I would notice it, then go on with my day. By the end of September the sensation was starting to be there more often than not and almost to the point of always being there. It was not painful, it was a dull sensation or dull ache.

I decided to make a doctor appointment. They took blood and scheduled an ultra sound. I am a healthy person, I have been exercising steady for 3 years 4-5 days per week. I eat healthy 90% of the time and even juice and blend several times per week. As I waited for my blood work results and the scheduled ultrasound I decided to do a 3 day juice cleanse. Juicing was something I have done a lot of, but never a cleanse. Day 1 was fine, day 2 was fine but on day 3 I felt constipated and decided to take a stool softener and some miralax. As this third day progressed I started to develop a fever, I reached a 102 fever that evening and developed severe diarrhea. I had the high fever for 3 days and it finally started to go away but the diarrhea stayed. By the third or fourth day of diarrhea I had sever cramping in my lower right abdomen to the right of my belly button. The cramps and pain would come about every 10-20 minutes and to the bathroom I would run. After many hours of this I could not take it anymore and went to the emergency room.

The ER doctor suggested Prilosec and sent me home........finally, in desperation as the cramps and pain would not go away I drank a big gulp of Mylanta and it stopped the cramps. (for the moment)

The fever died down after 3-5 days but the diarrhea hung on for 2 weeks. Finally, bowel movements got much better. Blood work came back 100% fine, had the ultra sound, everything looked good except 1 small gall stone.

All the while I was still having that dull ache under my right rib cage area. I had a few good weeks. Swithed to Nexium (Prilosec didn't seem to do much) for a month and thought things were getting better. But every time I bend, stoop, twist, or reach I get this pulling sensation in my right abdomen and if I am active and moving a lot my symptoms get worse. Also feel a strain near my right ribs and belly area when I lift or strain myself. (doctors ruled out hernia based on physical exam) The cramps in my lower right belly came back here and there and even radiated stabbing pains to my back. I went to the ER again one night as the pains in my belly got worse and worse. This time they decided to do CT scan with contrast. All they found was that I was a bit constipated and recommended Miralax. Keep in mind again, that all this time the dull ache under my right rib has still never gone away. There are times its less noticeable, but it's always there and sometimes worse than other times.

So quick recap, blood work twice......all good both times......ultra sound all good except small gall stone not blocking anything. CT scan with contrast 100% good, they do not even see the gall stone on the CT scan.

This has been all over the course of 6 months. Today I still suffer with the dull ache under my right rib cage, have been battling the right lower abdomen cramps daily, these belly cramps are often paired with a stabbing pain in my back. Still can't bend, stoop, twist or lift things without irritating the area. I am now back on Nexium , low dose of 22 mg in the morning has reduced the belly cramps but hasn't removed them. I feel much better in the morning and I get worse as the day goes on it seems as my body fills up with the days food its gets worse(maybe?) and the more active/moving I do it gets worse. I eat very healthy, almost zero dairy, almost zero wheat, no sugar except that in fruits. By the end of the day I just want to lay flat because when I am still and flat on my back I feel a bit better.

I got a second opinion he wants to retest my blood and scheduled another ultrasound.........I think I might demand a specialist at this point. I don't think another round of blood work or another ultrasound is going to help. This is really effecting my quality of life......Some days I start at about 80-90% but by the end of the day I am at 60-70% if I am lucky.

The sensation/pain under my ribs is always present, at different intensities day to day and sometimes hour to hour. The belly cramps started to improve after about 5 days on Nexium but that area is still sensitive and also girgles a lot. I am always holding my side and belly and pressing on it as it takes gives me something else to feel instead of the annoying pains. This is wearing me out.....I need to find out what's wrong.......


----------



## noor omar (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey Mr. DAVE! I hope you be blessed with more strength and long life. Well.. I was an ibs penitent and i am just going to be 17 after months. I have suffered from 13yrs to be called abdominal pain nausea head ache and all. I visited many doctors many tests nothing was helpful. One of the members of my family is very religious and she told me that if you have any problem our holy book of islam gave us a solution to all diseases which is available and cheap but worth and thats WATER. Boil the water, it should not be so hot but just hot that you can be able to drink. Everyday 3 times. And try to take less stress, exercise every morning.. Take fresh air. And i hope it will help you. All the best


----------



## KathyLynn (Jul 8, 2016)

Please look into Trigger Point Therapy and referred pain. A lot of trigger points can mimic other symptoms such as you describe. Right rib pain can be relieved! Google search "trigger point therapy right rib refer pain" or "Iliocostalis Thoracis Trigger Point" and read up on it. Then look at Youtube videos to see how to fix yourself. I have had the same right rib pain since September 2015 and I am just now finding relief! Been to the ER 3 times and each time all my tests came back normal every time but the pain persisted. Good luck to you!


----------

